# Bremsen quietschen unerträglich!



## Hy2RoGeN (14. April 2010)

Hallo Com, 

ich bins schon wieder  
ich habe heute voller Stolz mein WTP Crysis bekommen *freu*
Der Stolz blieb aber leider nicht lange, zwar ist das ein kleineres aber sehr nervendes Problem, was mich berührt ;D

Immer wenn ich bremse, quietschen die Bremsen so heftig, dass ich nie mehr bremsen will, wenn leute dabei sind...

Habe mich schon ein wenig darüber informiert und rausgefunden das man z.b. die felgen mit alkohol putzen sollte oder die Bremsbeläge schleifen kann.

Da das Bike noch nicht mal nen Tag alt ist, kann es ja auch sein das das (wie im Handbuch beschrieben) normal ist, bis man ein paar mal gebremst hat.

Könnt ihr mir vllt schonmal vörrätig Tipps geben, wie ich meine Bremsen im Notfall (wenns länger anhält) zum "nicht mehr Quietschen" bekomme? 

"Ich frage hier nach, weil mir hier die Personen am Erfahrensten vorkommen, vorallem in Sachen BMX". 

Danke für die vorrätigen Tipps...

Markus
(zukünftiger BMX Pro)


----------



## Hertener (14. April 2010)

wenn nicht quietsch, dann nicht bremst
wenn nervt, dann Kopfhörer drupp
oder Bremse abbauen: nie wieder quiteschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hy2RoGeN (14. April 2010)

irgendwie empfinde ich diese Antwort als NICHT HILFREICH!
Ich hoffe es gibt "hilfreichere Tipps" zu diesem Thema.


----------



## RISE (14. April 2010)

Bremsflanken auf der Felge entfetten und evtl. die Bremsbeläge mit Schleifpapier etwas aufrauhen. Ein gewisser Geräuschpegel bei Bremsen ist aber normal (z.B. bei Nässe) oder durch minimale Vibrationen auf den Bremssockeln. Wenn du bei der Gelegenheit ohnehin an der Bremse bastelst, kannst du dir auch sicher noch etwas mehr Leistung rausholen: Die Bremsarme evtl. demontieren und falls nicht schon von WTP durchgeführt mal die Bremssockel einfetten. Schmiermittel im Bremskabel reduzieren die Reibung zusätzlich nochmal und wenn du das Kabel und Kabeldreieck so einstellst, dass es gut gespannt ist, müsste die Bremse gut funktionieren. Beachte aber dabei, dass möglichst keine Schmierstoffe an die Bremsflanken oder die Beläge kommen. 

PS: Sofern die Felge nicht hartbeschichtet oder aus Chrom ist, ist es auch normal, dass sich die Farbe der Bremsflanke nach einiger Zeit abschleift und dann silber wird.


----------



## Hy2RoGeN (15. April 2010)

Danke es gibt doch noch Hoffnung ;D 

Ich werde die Tipps morgen mal ausprobieren und erneut davon berichten.
Eingefettet ist alles was eingefettet sein sollte. 
Das Bike wurde eig. in perfektem Zustand ausgeliefert, nur das Quietschen ist das Problem oder sagen wir nicht Quietschen sondern eher wie wenn ich Metal auf Metal reibe.... 

So als ob keine Bremssockel mehr vorhanden wären...
Da es nur eine Hinterradbremse gibt, dessen Bremssockel wahrscheinlich nicht die besten sind (durchsichtige, von WTP montierte) werde ich demnächst welche von KoolStop holen die gelben.... 

Hoffe eure Tipps helfen... Danke und Gut Nacht


----------



## RISE (15. April 2010)

Die durchsichtigen Beläge sind von der Leistung her eigentlich sehr gut, neigen aber auch mehr zur Geräuschbildung. Ich war immer mit schwarzroten Koolstops zufrieden, ebenso aber auch mit grauen und schwarzen. Wenn die Bremse vernünftig eingestellt war, gab es nur sehr marginale Unterschiede.


----------



## Hertener (15. April 2010)

Hy2RoGeN schrieb:


> irgendwie empfinde ich diese Antwort als NICHT HILFREICH!


Kurz: Eine Bremse die gut bremst und nicht quietscht kenne ich nicht. 

Bzgl. durchsichtiger Beläge: Vor einiger Zeit sind alle los gezogen und haben durchsichtige Beläge gekauft, weil das die besten sein sollen.


----------



## Hy2RoGeN (15. April 2010)

Also habe die Bremsen mal nachgezogen weil die tatsächlich nicht gespannt waren und ein Bremsarm nicht richtig eingestellt war und die Bremsklötze ein bisschen aufgerauht mit 150 Schleifpapier.
Jetzt ist das kein SCHLEIFEN mehr sondern ein RICHTIGES QUIETSCHEN das bei leichtem ziehen der Bremse schon anfängt... 

Kann es sein das ich mit dem Schleifpapier nur die Körnung in die Bremsklötze "eingefügt" habe?

Bremsleistung muss nicht unbedingt die beste sein, nur sollen sie nicht quietschen


----------



## Hertener (15. April 2010)

Dann kauf Dir normale billige Bremsbeläge im Supermarkt.


----------



## Hy2RoGeN (15. April 2010)

Ich wollte die schwarz-roten von Kool Stop.
Quietschen die denn auch? Oder liegt das vllt auch an meinen Hohlkammerfelgen?

Danke


----------



## RISE (15. April 2010)

Die schwarzroten haben bei mir von allen am lautesten gequietscht. Ich fand die grauen Standardbeläge der Diatech Magic Brake am besten. 
Falls es wirklich in Richtung Trommelfellkiller geht, könnten evtl. auch die Federn der Bremsarme in die falsche Richtung vorgespannt sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (16. April 2010)

die standard von der magic fand ich total schrecklich 

schwarze oder rote kool stop sind,gut eingestellt,sehr geräuschsarm. ich höre zumindest nichts,und es bremst sehr gut.durchsichtige beläge quietschen immer und das war auch der grund,warum ich meine verkauft habe.


----------



## Hy2RoGeN (16. April 2010)

was sind die denn wert die Durchsichtigen sind fast neu also fast gar nicht abgenutzt... 10 Euro?


----------



## Hy2RoGeN (17. April 2010)

Ich habe mir jetzt die schwarzen KoolStop bestellt.
Mal schauen ob die besser sind  Ich hoffe es


----------



## mainfluffy (17. April 2010)

also ich fahre diehier   http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_80_497&products_id=4029 .

die bremsen sehr gut-wen gut eingestellt.fahr auf chromfelgen.

kosten 6,50 neu 
denke die die wtp verbaut hat sind keine 10â¬ wert.


----------



## Hy2RoGeN (18. April 2010)

sind fast die gleichen wie ich jetzt schon habe.
Die zerstören mein Trommelfell wie ein Güterzug der grade anhält  

Markus


----------



## RISE (19. April 2010)

Wenn es so dermaßen quietscht, müssen noch Rückstände an Belägen/Felgen sein oder die Federn in den Bremsarmen sind in die falsche Richtung vorgespannt oder sogar vertauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hy2RoGeN (19. April 2010)

da ich nicht gerne an dem Bremsen rumschraube, wenn ich in einen Bikeshop gehe, können die mir das richten?


----------



## mainfluffy (20. April 2010)

wenn der ein bisschen ahnung hat,vllt.


----------



## honi__ (21. April 2010)

Servus

kenn des garnet anderscht alls das die die durchsichtigen beläge quietschen ohne ende mit den belägen stimmt was nicht war bis jetz bei jedem neuen WTP bike wo die montiert sind so!!! kauf dir lieber andere!!!

gruss


----------



## Sidorak (27. April 2010)

bei mir und nem freund quitschen die auch so derbst und ratmal welche marke ... WTP scheint wohl am hersteller zu liegen er hat nen justice und ich das arcade


----------



## RISE (27. April 2010)

Gut, also im Zweifelsball behält man die Bremse und kauft ein neues Rad.^^


----------



## Sibbe1 (2. Mai 2010)

Tausch einfach die bremssättel aus. Bei mir lag es nur daran


----------



## jackpot1 (3. Mai 2010)

Ein Freund hatte das selbe Problem, nachdem er die Beläge getauscht hatte wars vorbei mit der Quitscherei.


----------

